# any cheaper sites besides online-shirt-stores.com?



## csrpj (Jun 25, 2010)

i've read some reviews here about that sites, with some positives, but also lots of negatives... enough to make me reluctant of using them. 

what i like about them is that they're cheap. with selling black shirts (my product line is only black shirts) it costs 11.65.... compared that with spreadshirts at 17.40 and zazzle at over twenty bucks.

are there are sites that are cheaper?
what's so bad about o-s-t anyway?


----------



## kidSUSHI (Jun 2, 2008)

no self promotion at all. just saw it online.

Custom T-Shirts - Discount T-Shirt Printing - Design Online seems to do a good price.


----------



## kmadsen08 (Nov 3, 2010)

I only use white blank shirts but I know Jones sells black ones as well so i would give them shot and see how you like them. http://www.jonestshirts.com/http://www.jonestshirts.com/


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

csrpj said:


> i've read some reviews here about that sites, with some positives, but also lots of negatives... enough to make me reluctant of using them.
> 
> what i like about them is that they're cheap. with selling black shirts (my product line is only black shirts) it costs 11.65.... compared that with spreadshirts at 17.40 and zazzle at over twenty bucks.
> 
> ...


I used them for several months about a year and a half ago when I was just starting out. The week I opened my store I was lucky and had quite a few orders come in. Unfortunately, they didn't ship anything out for a couple of weeks. I emailed them, called them, talked to all the other store owners who used them and nobody could get them to respond for those couple weeks. Turns out, their DTG broke and they were dead in the water.

Stuff happens, but I was getting angry emails from customers and I had no answers. Finally they emailed me back and said they would be working overtime to get caught up.

After that first experience though I moved to a different fullfiller as quick as I could. Like I said, things happen. Their way of dealing with it was particularly unacceptable for me though.


----------



## kmadsen08 (Nov 3, 2010)

That is interesting i have never had a problem that must have been when they were just starting out most companies though wouldn't spend over time if they were that busy. at least other suppliers i have tried using wouldn't


----------



## ShirtsPlusInk (Nov 21, 2010)

They are many options. Many are there cause their marketing is great. Keep looking and compare qualification variables.


----------

